# - La notion d'inconscient psychique est-elle contradictoire?



## Fulvio (10 Juin 2004)

Les sujets des bacs de philo :

Série littéraire (L)
- Doit-on tout attendre de l'Etat?
- La notion d'inconscient psychique est-elle contradictoire?
- Expliquer un texte de Leibnitz sur l'erreur, la mémoire, l'imagination et l'esprit critique.

Série scientifique (S)
- Les hommes ont-ils besoin d'être gouvernés?
- Faut-il chercher à tout démontrer?
- Expliquer un texte d'Aristote sur le désir et le plaisir

Série économique (ES)
- Qu'est-ce que comprendre autrui?
- Toute vérité est-elle démontrable?
- Expliquer un texte de Descartes sur l'intérêt particulier et l'intérêt de tous.


(une pensée pour ma frangine, qui a planché ce matin)


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Les sujets des bacs de philo :
> 
> Série littéraire (L)
> - Doit-on tout attendre de l'Etat?



Un texte du médef et un autre de l'OMC à disposition.  :rateau:


----------



## einqui (10 Juin 2004)

Oula, j'ai bien fait de faire S moi (enfin C). Le sujet qui sert de titre me laisse de marbre.... D'ailleurs c'est pas tres sympa de mettre des titres que certaines personnes (sous-entendu moi...) ont du mal a comprendre


----------



## Fulvio (10 Juin 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Oula, j'ai bien fait de faire S moi (enfin C). Le sujet qui sert de titre me laisse de marbre.... D'ailleurs c'est pas tres sympa de mettre des titres que certaines personnes (sous-entendu moi...) ont du mal a comprendre



Je te rassure, il me laisse aussi perplexe 

C'est pour ça que je l'ai choisi, d'ailleurs, t'as vu, il attire un monde fou :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Les sujets des bacs de philo :
> 
> Série littéraire (L)
> - La notion d'inconscient psychique est-elle contradictoire ?



Ouf ! Rien qu'en lisant le titre, j'ai cru que c'était un sujet de Finn !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> - La notion d'inconscient psychique est-elle contradictoire?


  ... ça ! ça me botte bien !!!!

Je dirais qu'on nous conteste de tous côtés le droit d&#8217;admettre un psychisme inconscient et de travailler scientifiquement avec cette hypothèse. Nous pouvons répondre à cela que l&#8217;hypothèse de l&#8217;inconscient est _nécessaire_ et _légitime_, et que nous possédons de multiples preuves de l&#8217;existence de l&#8217;inconscient. Elle est nécessaire, parce que les données de la conscience sont extrêmement lacunaires ; aussi bien chez l&#8217;homme sain que chez le malade, il se produit fréquemment des actes psychiques qui, pour être expliqués, présupposent d&#8217;autres actes qui, eux, ne bénéficient pas du témoignage de la conscience.
Tous ces actes conscients demeurent incohérents et incompréhensibles si nous nous obstinons à prétendre qu&#8217;il faut bien percevoir par la conscience tout ce qui se passe en nous en fait d&#8217;actes psychiques ; mais ils s&#8217;ordonnent dans un ensemble dont on peut montrer la cohérence, si nous interpelons les actes inconscients inférés. Or, nous trouvons dans ce gain de sens et de cohérence un raison, pleinement justifiée, d&#8217;aller au-delà de l&#8217;expérience immédiate.
Et s&#8217;il s&#8217;avère de plus en plus que nous pouvons fonder sur l&#8217;hypothèse de l&#8217;inconscient une pratique couronnée de succès [la cure psychanalytique], par laquelle nous influençons, conformément à un but donné, le cours des processus conscients, nous aurons acquis avec ce succès, une preuve incontestable de l&#8217;existence de ce dont nous avons fait l&#8217;hypothèse. L&#8217;on doit donc se ranger à l&#8217;avis que ce n&#8217;est qu&#8217;au prix d&#8217;une prétention intenable que l&#8217;on peut exiger que tout ce qui se produit dans le domaine psychique doive aussi être connu de la conscience. "

Alors .... claqués hein !!!!!! Quest-ce qu'on dit : "chapeau Big !!!":love: 

Et si vous ne me croyez pas, n'hésitez pas à dire : "chapeau Google !!!" Arfffffff !!!   
(parce que même un copier/coller de ce truc m'a fichu la migraine !!! )


----------



## bebert (10 Juin 2004)

Vous pouvez répeter la question ? 

En 1987, la philo c'était pas mon trip (toujours pas d'ailleurs), j'avais eu 7 ou 8 / 20.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez répeter la question ?



ouf   j'ai cru que tu allais demander un délai...  :mouais:


----------



## bebert (10 Juin 2004)

Merde ! Grillé par zebig !  :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ouf ! Rien qu'en lisant le titre, j'ai cru que c'était un sujet de Finn !


 Mais c'est un sujet de Finn  Pourquoi crois-tu qu'il ne traîne pas par là ces temps-ci : le public de MacGé ne lui suffisait plus, de la psycho-socio à la folie des grandeurs, il n'y a qu'un léger glissement sémantique, et ça glisse aussi bien qu'une gorgée de vin sur la langue. 

 Alors, hop, au ministère, un peu de baratin au ministre, un book avec tous ses sondages pour valoriser son expérience professionnelle et le voilà engagé : en CDI, préparez vos gosses, pour passer le bac, ils auront intérêt à avoir l'air finn, et d'ici qu'il y ait une épreuve burger quizz...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Merde ! Grillé par zebig ! :rateau:


Arffff ! en plus, depuis que j'ai copier/coller le texte, ça fait au moins 4 fois que je le relis question de me dire que je ne suis pas tout-à-fait con .... et ben je comprend rin !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Alors, hop, au ministère, un peu de baratin au ministre, un book avec tous ses sondages pour valoriser son expérience professionnelle et le voilà engagé : en CDI, préparez vos gosses, pour passer le bac, ils auront intérêt à avoir l'air finn, et d'ici qu'il y ait une épreuve burger quizz...


----------



## Fulvio (10 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est un sujet de Finn  Pourquoi crois-tu qu'il ne traîne pas par là ces temps-ci : le public de MacGé ne lui suffisait plus, de la psycho-socio à la folie des grandeurs, il n'y a qu'un léger glissement sémantique, et ça glisse aussi bien qu'une gorgée de vin sur la langue.
> 
> Alors, hop, au ministère, un peu de baratin au ministre, un book avec tous ses sondages pour valoriser son expérience professionnelle et le voilà engagé : en CDI, préparez vos gosses, pour passer le bac, ils auront intérêt à avoir l'air finn, et d'ici qu'il y ait une épreuve burger quizz...



Eh ben, je saurais à qui botter le cul si ma frangine plante son bacho


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Les sujets des bacs de philo :
> - La notion d'inconscient psychique est-elle contradictoire?


 Ben moi, je me fais souvent traiter d'inconscient et je suis plein de contradictions. Alors la réponse est oui

 Comment-ça, j'ai un psychisme primaire.


----------



## FANREM (10 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> la philo c'était pas mon trip (toujours pas d'ailleurs), j'avais eu 7 ou 8 / 20.


Moi non plus, mais si j'avais eu ta note, j'aurais sauté au plafond, parce que je crois me rappeler que j'avais eu 1 ou 2. Mais, c'est tres loin tout ca


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ça ! ça me botte bien !!!!
> 
> Je dirais qu'on nous conteste de tous côtés le droit d&#8217;admettre un psychisme inconscient et de travailler scientifiquement avec cette hypothèse. Nous pouvons répondre à cela que l&#8217;hypothèse de l&#8217;inconscient est _nécessaire_ et _légitime_, et que nous possédons de multiples preuves de l&#8217;existence de l&#8217;inconscient. Elle est nécessaire, parce que les données de la conscience sont extrêmement lacunaires ; aussi bien chez l&#8217;homme sain que chez le malade, il se produit fréquemment des actes psychiques qui, pour être expliqués, présupposent d&#8217;autres actes qui, eux, ne bénéficient pas du témoignage de la conscience.
> Tous ces actes conscients demeurent incohérents et incompréhensibles si nous nous obstinons à prétendre qu&#8217;il faut bien percevoir par la conscience tout ce qui se passe en nous en fait d&#8217;actes psychiques ; mais ils s&#8217;ordonnent dans un ensemble dont on peut montrer la cohérence, si nous interpelons les actes inconscients inférés. Or, nous trouvons dans ce gain de sens et de cohérence un raison, pleinement justifiée, d&#8217;aller au-delà de l&#8217;expérience immédiate.
> ...


 Pour résumer, moi je dirai qu'on n'y comprend rien (à la vie et au reste) mais qu'on est assez inconscient pour faire comme si on comprenait.

 Cher maître, qu'en pensez-vous ???

 Rien ? je m'en doutais. D'ailleurs le sujet pour l'anné prochaine, c'est  :

 "Le rien est-il virtuellement ou réellement le contraire du tout ?"

 J'essaierai bien quelques contrepéteries mais j'ai à faire

 PS  Pour Bebert : moi, c'était en 70 et j'ai eu 7. Faut dire que je suis parti au bout d'une heure (on n'avait pas le droit de partir avant). Vu qu'on avait 4 heures en principe, moralement, je me suis donné 28. Pas mal, non ?


----------



## golf (10 Juin 2004)

Ben avec certains de ces sujets, si t'es pas du même bord politique que ton correcteur ! Cherchez l'erreur


----------



## Anonyme. (10 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ça ! ça me botte bien !!!!
> 
> Je dirais qu'on nous conteste de tous côtés le droit d?admettre un psychisme inconscient et de travailler scientifiquement avec cette hypothèse. Nous pouvons répondre à cela que l?hypothèse de l?inconscient est _nécessaire_ et _légitime_, et que nous possédons de multiples preuves de l?existence de l?inconscient. Elle est nécessaire, parce que les données de la conscience sont extrêmement lacunaires ; aussi bien chez l?homme sain que chez le malade, il se produit fréquemment des actes psychiques qui, pour être expliqués, présupposent d?autres actes qui, eux, ne bénéficient pas du témoignage de la conscience.
> Tous ces actes conscients demeurent incohérents et incompréhensibles si nous nous obstinons à prétendre qu?il faut bien percevoir par la conscience tout ce qui se passe en nous en fait d?actes psychiques ; mais ils s?ordonnent dans un ensemble dont on peut montrer la cohérence, si nous interpelons les actes inconscients inférés. Or, nous trouvons dans ce gain de sens et de cohérence un raison, pleinement justifiée, d?aller au-delà de l?expérience immédiate.
> ...




   Argh ! une vieille dissert de Quetzalk certainement !


----------



## Fulvio (10 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben avec certains de ces sujets, si t'es pas du même bord politique que ton correcteur ! Cherchez l'erreur



Certes, mais théoriquement, tu n'es pas sensé rendre une copie partisane. De même, le correcteur est sensé aller au-delà de ses opinions (enfin, c'est l'idée peut-être très naïve que je me fais de la philo au lycée -- loin, pour moi, tout ça, en plus, j'étais un quiche, comme tout le monde)


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ouf ! Rien qu'en lisant le titre, j'ai cru que c'était un sujet de Finn !



Ah, ça t'as aussi fait ça...


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2004)

Non, rien... C'était juste pour voir ma nouvelle signature... :rateau:


----------



## golf (10 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais théoriquement, tu n'es pas sensé rendre une copie partisane.


Qu'est ce que cela veut dire "partisane" ?!
Tu es sensé rendre un copie qui est le fruit de ton raisonnement, de ta pensée, de ton jugement... ce qui est le but de la philo 
Pas celle de l'air ambiant ni de la pensée unique et encore moins de l'EN   




			
				lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> ...De même, le correcteur est sensé aller au-delà de ses opinions (enfin, c'est l'idée peut-être très naïve que je me fais de la philo au lycée -- loin, pour moi, tout ça, en plus, j'étais un quiche, comme tout le monde)


Oui, mais il y en a qui l'oublie encore trop souvent 
Il y a encore eu des cas de révision de note de philo


----------



## quetzalk (10 Juin 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Argh ! une vieille dissert de Quetzalk certainement !


Ben t'es qui toi pour être anonyme comme ça ? Depuis le temps que je dis que les anonymes devaient être enregistrés ceci dit je te félicite, je trouve ça assez fin pour ne pas dire volcanique, enfin on va pas en faire un pneu non plus...

Par ailleurs pour épondre à la question titre, pour ceux qui ont buché ce matin, la bonne réponse était : 

NON

- Ceux qui ont répondu OUI finiront dans la déchéance la plus totale : hommes politiques, cadres commerciaux, informaticiens, concepteurs de boite de vitesse de la 206 Peugeot ou pire, directeurs d'hopitaux.
- Ceux qui ont répondu NON connaitront la Gloire et la Beauté, des jeunes filles nues danseront sur leur bureau et ils leur brillante carrière les rendra heureux mais modestes. Certains développeront le même sens de l'humour que JPTK.

Si vous avez d'autres questions n'hésitez pas...


----------



## quetzalk (10 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pas celle de l'air ambiant ni de la pensée unique et encore moins de l'EN
> Oui, mais il y en a qui l'oublie encore trop souvent
> Il y a encore eu des cas de révision de note de philo


le monde est peuplé de dangers qui nous guettent et de gens méchants qui nous veulent du mal


----------



## Fulvio (10 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que cela veut dire "partisane" ?!
> Tu es sensé rendre un copie qui est le fruit de ton raisonnement, de ta pensée, de ton jugement... ce qui est le but de la philo
> Pas celle de l'air ambiant ni de la pensée unique et encore moins de l'EN



On attend quand-même du candidat qu'il explique son raisonnement, pas qu'il balance son avis de but en blanc, sans réflexion. Et donc qu'il aille un peu plus loin que son opinion, qu'il sache la confronter aux autres point de vue, voir les failles de son avis et reconnaître l'intérêt des autres, même si au final son idée peut être assez tranchée. Et on attend du correcteur qu'il juge le raisonnement plus que l'avis.



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il y en a qui l'oublie encore trop souvent
> Il y a encore eu des cas de révision de note de philo



Forcément, ça doit arriver, mais c'est franchement désolant de la part d'un prof de philo. Quant au cas de révision de note, c'est peut-être aussi parce qu'il y a davantage de demande sur cette matière que pour les autres.

Sans nier que la différence de jugement entre le candidat et le correcteur peut influer sur la note, je ne pense pas qu'elle soit décisive. Pour peu que et le candidat, et le correcteur, soient intelligents 

(précision : j'ai eu 4 au bac de philo. Mais je pense l'avoir bien mérité :rateau: )


----------



## Fulvio (10 Juin 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui ont répondu OUI finiront dans la déchéance la plus totale : hommes politiques, cadres commerciaux, informaticiens, concepteurs de boite de vitesse de la 206 Peugeot ou pire, directeurs d'hopitaux.



Maiiiis-euh ! C'est pas une si grosse tare que ça, d'être informaticien ! Bon, je parle pas pour moi, mais j'en connais des très bien !



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui ont répondu NON connaitront la Gloire et la Beauté, des jeunes filles nues danseront sur leur bureau et ils leur brillante carrière les rendra heureux mais modestes. Certains développeront le même sens de l'humour que JPTK.



L'humour de JPTK ? Ouf ! Tous n'est pas perdu pour ceux qui se sont planté


----------



## quetzalk (10 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Maiiiis-euh ! C'est pas une si grosse tare que ça, d'être informaticien ! Bon, je parle pas pour moi, mais j'en connais des très bien !


allons allons... ce qu'il faut pas entendre    



> L'humour de JPTK ? Ouf ! Tous n'est pas perdu pour ceux qui se sont planté


heu non là c'est le contraire que j'ai dit


----------



## bebert (10 Juin 2004)

Euh Xav', j'ai pas trouvé les sondages de finn dans les discussions similaires ! 

_Discussions similaires
Discussion Auteur Forum Réponses Dernier message
Les villes de grande solitude....... thebiglebowsky Le Bar MacG 414 11/05/2004 15h51
Nice People DocEvil Le Bar MacG 432 28/04/2004 08h47
Le bel Argentin DocEvil Le Bar MacG 20 13/11/2003 21h39
12 avril DocEvil Le Bar MacG 24 13/11/2003 21h39
À Deauville, sous la pluie DocEvil Le Bar MacG 43 19/11/2002 00h38
_


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Les sujets des bacs de philo :
> 
> Série littéraire (L)
> - Doit-on tout attendre de l'Etat?
> ...



et dire que j'ai eu mon bac sans philo


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Euh Xav', j'ai pas trouvé les sondages de finn dans les discussions similaires !
> 
> _Discussions similaires
> Discussion Auteur Forum Réponses Dernier message
> ...



Et "il" ne cite même pas La Phénoménologie de l'Esprit de Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel ! Automate à la con !


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben avec certains de ces sujets, si t'es pas du même bord politique que ton correcteur ! Cherchez l'erreur


Je suis gentil, je réponds aux erreurs.


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et "il" ne cite même pas La Phénoménologie de l'Esprit de Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel ! Automate à la con !




dire que j'aurais pu avoir doc evil comme prof de philo    :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

Alors là détrompe toi.


Pour être prof de philo faut faire des études.

Faut comprendre les livres, pas justes les recopier.


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2004)

ne me dit pas que tu être prof de philo ?  pauvres élèves  alors


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

Ben, j'ai pas dit ça... mais il se trouve que dans ma famille trés proche (trés, trés proche), il y a des profs de philo...

En fait c'est facile, on les vois de loin, ils en parlent jamais.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben, j'ai pas dit ça... mais il se trouve que dans ma famille trés proche (trés, trés proche), il y a des profs de philo...
> 
> En fait c'est facile, on les vois de loin, ils en parlent jamais.



et ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ça t'as aussi fait ça...



pareil  

enfin ... sauf que à la question je n'aurais pu répondre que *NON !*   n'étant pas un proclinicien


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pareil
> 
> enfin ... sauf que à la question je n'aurais pu répondre que *NON !*   n'étant pas un proclinicien




 :love:  :love:  Finn est revenu   :love:  :love:  Finn est revenu   :love:  :love:  Finn est revenu   :love:  :love:  Finn est revenu   :love:  :love:  Finn est revenu   :love:  :love:  Finn est revenu   :love:  :love:  Finn est revenu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2004)

T'as adopté un chien ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> et ???



ben ils font pas chier, c'est tout.


----------

